

Mike Markson of Blekko: Eight hard truths about online media - prakash
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/09/11/eight-hard-truths-about-online-media/?section=magazines_fortune

======
alexmacgregor
Excellent article, all of the points I'd agree with. A couple more points and
he'd almost have a ten commandments style guide to developing something
worthwhile for the Internet.

------
TrevorJ
I don't really agree with his first point at all. Is there any data to prove
that 'real world' names are better? If this was true then why don't more real
world companies use real world names instead of names like "Alltel", "Hertz"
or "Ruby Tuesdays"?

------
ahoyhere
Boring, same-old tear down. Lots of people are making good livings online with
content businesses, but nobody wants to write about _that_.

Probably because the people who are making money at it want to charge money to
tell you how they make money at it.

For the record, I have a domain name addiction and I register three or four
really damn good ones a month. Not all the good names are "taken." There is
not a finite pool of good names that can be depleted -- they are as infinite
as human ingenuity.

And... I made $22k off my first (and currently, only) infoproduct -- $20k of
that while it was in beta and with almost no promotion - with, in fact, zero
traditional advertising (e.g. we didn't pay a penny.)

I'm tired of all the people who'd prefer to sit and whine, listing all the
reasons online business is _not_ as easy as buying a domain and GoDaddy
SiteTonite™, instead of actually doing something.

